# Bosch Rotary Hammer



## Evelse (Feb 2, 2012)

I have a smaller hammer drill that is capable of up to 1 1/8" holes. I've been getting by with it but have been getting into bigger jobs and need an upgrade. I have used Hilti but will most likely stay away from them due to the high cost even though they are the best on the market. I am looking at the 11263EVS which holds an 1 3/4" shank or the 11245EVS which uses the 2" shank. I'm thinking for the extra couple hundred I should get the 11245EVS. Does anyone have any thoughts on this? Thanks


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

I was just using a Bosch Bulldog today, I don't know the model but it f'd up some driveway around a water line today.


----------



## Evelse (Feb 2, 2012)

RealCraftsMan said:


> I was just using a Bosch Bulldog today, I don't know the model but it f'd up some driveway around a water line today.


The current hammer I have is the equivalent of the Bulldog. They are good tools. But if I'm correct they use the same size shank and can still only do up to 1 1/8" holes. I am currently following your lead though to do some research!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I have had this one for almost 20 years. When (if) it dies, I will get another one just like it.










1-3/4" SDS-max® Rotary Hammer
11263EVS


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

A little off topic but, what do you use to core holes in poured foundations? Which bits do you use? I frequently need to bore thru foundation + brick to run vents for my Rinnai installs.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumbergeek said:


> A little off topic but, what do you use to core holes in poured foundations? Which bits do you use? I frequently need to bore thru foundation + brick to run vents for my Rinnai installs.


We usually just drill pilot holes around the perimeter and chip it out.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumbergeek said:


> A little off topic but, what do you use to core holes in poured foundations? Which bits do you use? I frequently need to bore thru foundation + brick to run vents for my Rinnai installs.


A coring machine, mine happens to be a Hilti.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I do the pilot hole method and it can get a little out of hand sometimes with the hole being out of round, especially when going through cinder block and then brick exterior. I think I will get a coring bit for my Bosch and see what happens? Probably a lot of cursing.:laughing:


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

I know you said you weren't considering Hilti due to the price, but you really do get what you pay for. Not only does their equipment work better, but lasts longer too!

Sent from my iPhon


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

:whistling2:


----------



## Evelse (Feb 2, 2012)

sikxsevn said:


> I know you said you weren't considering Hilti due to the price, but you really do get what you pay for. Not only does their equipment work better, but lasts longer too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhon


What model do you recommend? If its maybe four hundred more I'd consider it for sure. There are just so many it seems like a crap shoot.


----------



## Evelse (Feb 2, 2012)

ironandfire said:


> :whistling2:


That's a big hunk


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I've found that I can't afford to not buy Hilti.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Killertoiletspider said:
 

> I've found that I can't afford to not buy Hilti.


Amen brother i wasted money on a dewalt rotary that hit like my sister and got me through about 100 holes before puffing the magic smoke. I punish my hiltis and they have never complained. Buy it once. Buy hilti end rant


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

For general chipping and drilling, with possibly a bit of light coring, I'd go with something like a TE70 or a TE76, or the TE56 if they still make it. The 56 is a little smaller, but still packs a big punch

Sent from my iPhon


----------



## Evelse (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys. It will help in my purchase!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> I have had this one for almost 20 years. When (if) it dies, I will get another one just like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a few of those. Haven't been able to kill them. I've drilled thousands of holes with them.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Protech said:


> I have a few of those. Haven't been able to kill them. I've drilled thousands of holes with them.


you cant destroy the bosch drills...

I have had one since 1990 and have drilled lots of 2 inch holes, and some 3s...

we picked up another one last summer for 100 bucks
from someone going out of business with a whole bunch of different size core drilling bits...

I could not pass it up


----------



## Evelse (Feb 2, 2012)

Master Mark said:


> you cant destroy the bosch drills...
> 
> I have had one since 1990 and have drilled lots of 2 inch holes, and some 3s...
> 
> ...


Interesting. Yeah my current Bosch only does up to 1 1/8". Of course I have my big jackhammer which is also a Bosch which I bought used and it does a hell of a job. My cordless tools are Bosch too. I really thought I should buy a Hilti this time. But a comparable Bosch is half the price of the Hilti. 800 vs 1600.


----------



## SirAdrian (Dec 14, 2011)

I work commercial, and therefore have drilled thousands of inserts all with a hilti te35. It's about the only thing my company doesnt cheap out on.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

^ what he said. Alone on my current job I've set well over 300 3/8 inserts with a battery powered hilti. My ears don't wring like a standard hammer drill. Also have a hilti coring machine, mini chipping gun and large drill for holes and jack hammering. Have not had an issue and they get heavily used


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Hilti TE54,TE25, and Bosch Bulldog. The 54 is I'm not sure how old but goes back to my concrete days. Others are cple years old max. The Bosch is kept in the truck with me for light anchoring like closet flanges etc. Bout 6 months ago it quit in the middle of the job. Wouldn't run for anything I figured brushes or something. It sat in the house a few weeks and when I tried it again and since it's been fine.


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

i have used the bosch bulldog sds repeatedly the last couple months
1/2" drop ins, 3/8", 5/8 double expansions


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

union brother 1 said:


> i have used the bosch bulldog sds repeatedly the last couple months
> 1/2" drop ins, 3/8", 5/8 double expansions


Drilling pilot holes , on occasion using it to chip...
so far so good... We had a de-fault i mean de-walt
and it felt under powered, theres a couple hiltis
in there but the shape of the tool makes it a tight squeeze
At times,


----------



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

*rotary hammer*

been using a rotary hammer since 1980 lots of new construction guy who does concrete coring and cutting recommended just drilling a bunch of 3/4 inch holes and chipping out the concrete when we needed to go thru a foundation wall the trouble of setting up a core drill not always having water on site and running off a generator made the core drill impractical started out with a Kango 637 moved up to an AEG PH 38 super super drill
when that wore out and they stopped making them i bought 2 new bosch drills been using them 20 years


----------

